# enregistrer signets Safari



## piapia (25 Avril 2006)

avant de reinstaller mon systeme je voudrai sauvegarder mes signet Safari, mais je ne trouve aucune fonction permettant de le faire dans le logiciel. 
Qui saurait comment je peux les archiver pour les recuperer apres reinstallation, svp ?


----------



## Anonyme (25 Avril 2006)

Safari>fichier>exporter signets


et tu fera importer pour les récupérer


----------



## piapia (25 Avril 2006)

bah, je suis desolé mais je n'ai pas cette fonction dans mon Safari !!!


----------



## piapia (25 Avril 2006)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> Safari>fichier>exporter signets
> 
> 
> et tu fera importer pour les récupérer





quelle est ta version de Safari ; je suis sur 1.3.1 sous Panther...


----------



## Anonyme (25 Avril 2006)

2.0.3 sous Tiger 10.4.6


----------



## piapia (25 Avril 2006)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> Safari>fichier>exporter signets
> 
> 
> et tu fera importer pour les récupérer



SONDAGE
D'autres internautes pourraient-ils me dire s'ils ont ou non accès à ce menu, en fonction de leur version, svp
En gros je souhaite savoir si mon Safari est normal ou non !


----------



## fanougym (25 Avril 2006)

SAFARI Version 2.0.3 
OSX.4.5
exporter les signets sans soucis...menu présent.


----------



## marctiger (25 Avril 2006)

piapia a dit:
			
		

> quelle est ta version de Safari ; je suis sur 1.3.1 sous Panther...



As-tu un compte .Mac , ou une clé USB ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (25 Avril 2006)

La fonction exporter dans le menu fichier n'est présente que dans Safari 2 (et donc il faut Tiger).
Pour Safari 1.x il faut soit activer le menu debug, soit voir là


----------



## piapia (25 Avril 2006)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> La fonction exporter dans le menu fichier n'est présente que dans Safari 2 (et donc il faut Tiger).
> Pour Safari 1.x il faut soit activer le menu debug, soit faire une copie d'un fichier, je ne me souviens plus lequel. Fais une recheche sur le forum, le sujet a déjà été abordé.



la reponse est donc là : Safari 2, et donc Tiger !
Merci à tous


----------



## piapia (25 Avril 2006)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> La fonction exporter dans le menu fichier n'est présente que dans Safari 2 (et donc il faut Tiger).
> Pour Safari 1.x il faut soit activer le menu debug, soit voir là



YES, c'est cool, on ne peut etre plus clair, il est vraimant bien ce forum (enfin, ce sont ceux qui y participent qui le sont), special guest pour iDuck  
Sinon, der question : qu'est-ce que les etoiles bleues ou jaunes, les discos et les carrés verts ?


----------

